# SATOH BEAVER S370 pull cable shut off?



## Joe Z (Oct 6, 2021)

Hello, 
I picked up a SATOH BEAVER S370 and not at all familiar with it.
Is the pull lever on the dash a pull cable shut off? It only has a .25" play.
Thank you in advance for your help, Joe


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Go get the FREE manual on this site in the RESOURCE MANAGER section.  Then you will know.


----------



## Joe Z (Oct 6, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Go get the FREE manual on this site in the RESOURCE MANAGER section.  Then you will know.


Thank you. I did check it this morning & now again but I still do not see any reference to this.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Joe Z, welcome.

If that's your kill rod you are referring to, the cable is probably frozen inside the sheath. Rust & corrosion. You can try getting some penetrating oil inside the sheath.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

EdF said:


> Hello Joe Z, welcome.
> 
> If that's your kill rod you are referring to, the cable is probably frozen inside the sheath. Rust & corrosion. You can try getting some penetrating oil inside the sheath.


I would agree. I had to fix mine last year. A little oil and a small cc plunger dispenser. not needle, I took my air compressor ball infiltrator fitting and taped it on. What a hack. hahaha


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

How about a turkey injector...??


----------



## Joe Z (Oct 6, 2021)

EdF said:


> Hello Joe Z, welcome.
> 
> If that's your kill rod you are referring to, the cable is probably frozen inside the sheath. Rust & corrosion. You can try getting some penetrating oil inside the sheath.


I appreciate this information. Thank you.


----------



## Joe Z (Oct 6, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> I would agree. I had to fix mine last year. A little oil and a small cc plunger dispenser. not needle, I took my air compressor ball infiltrator fitting and taped it on. What a hack. hahaha
> 
> View attachment 75258


"Necessity is the mother of invention", Than you for this idea.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> I would agree. I had to fix mine last year. A little oil and a small cc plunger dispenser. not needle, I took my air compressor ball infiltrator fitting and taped it on. What a hack. hahaha
> 
> View attachment 75258




LOL.......Nice ******* engineering dude......


----------

